# Tx's log to a shredded 210



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

With the closing of the M4 transformation contest I have been scratching my head trying to figure out a way to keep my momentum going and to continue to make decent progress. Only way I could figure was to start a log to keep myself accountable and track how I am doing. Not sure how interesting it will be with this being my first all out log but I will do my best to add to it daily.

Starting stats are as follows....

Ht- 5-10
Wt- 180
Bf%- unknown (maybe y'all can give an educated guess)

Took most of the pics from what I used in the M4 comp. 






Hope y'all enjoy and any and all help, criticism, and general discussion is welcome and wanted. I would like to learn as much from every one as possible.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 25, 2014)

Smart move starting a log and keeping the motivation high.   You did a great job in the contest and am sure you will continue to improve.   Good luck!   Oh,  I would guess your bf @ around 12%.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you sir I appreciate it


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Already filling out nicely since the end of the comp. Hit tris, delts, lats, and traps. Kind of all over the place each muscle group had three exercises and four sets of ten per exercise.

Close grip bench
Dips
Cable push down regular grip
Cable push down reverse grip

Lateral cable raises
Forward cable raises
Delt machine

Wide grip forward facing pull down
Close grip forward facing pull down
Vertical grip forward facing pull down

Close grip bar bell shrugs
Wide grip barbell shrugs
Reverse grip barbell shruggs


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 25, 2014)

Dude, good luck. Get yourself some calipers.
I don't think I'll do a log but I plan on "keeping track" of progress by checking BF levels every two weeks. Gotta stay lean at least till the O.

Here's the same calipers I have. I paid like $40 twenty years ago.

$14 from Amazon. They work quite well too.


Amazon.com : Slim Guide Skinfold Caliper : Body Fat Caliper : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41l6bynJ7CL
http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Health-6575XXXX-Skinfold-Caliper/dp/B000NN9SDO


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

@ sandpig thank you sir I'll be ordering those here shortly. Good luck on staying lean til the O it's gonna be tough but I have no doubt that you can do it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Already filling out nicely since the end of the comp. Hit tris, delts, lats, and traps. Kind of all over the place each muscle group had three exercises and four sets of ten per exercise.
> 
> Close grip bench
> Dips
> ...




Tx are you a chick now? Im confused ..lol
. oh. Maybe this is eye candy for your thread?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol....just a bit of eye candy to keep y'all occupied.


----------



## Sully (Jun 25, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Lol....just a bit of eye candy to keep y'all occupied.



Oh, I thought maybe u had ur sexual reassignment surgery after the contest was over. Now, that would have been an amazing transformation!

That might have even won you the contest.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm thinking anything surgical would have been frowned upon, but "tuck and tape" might have done the trick. Damn it sully I could have used that idea sooner.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 26, 2014)

I will be following


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hit legs today was a pretty good work out. Spent most of the day swinging a 20# sledge so deff worn out

All sets are 4x10

Ass to grass squats
Leg curls
Leg extensions
Calf raises


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you back at planet fitness? No leg press or what? Jk with you. Love the new transformation Lol


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Leg press will be hit Sunday for sure.....I'll try to keep the eye candy as fresh as possible


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Tx are you a chick now? Im confused ..lol
> . oh. Maybe this is eye candy for your thread?




Yup, total confusion

Tx, I'm in for your log. Is the top pic from the contest and the others more recent?


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 26, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Leg press will be hit Sunday for sure.....I'll try to keep the eye candy as fresh as possible



So we can expect this kinda stuff everyday? If so, I might have to subscribe.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 26, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Yup, total confusion
> 
> 
> 
> Tx, I'm in for your log. Is the top pic from the contest and the others more recent?




All the pics except the one with the shirt on are from the contest. The tricept shot was from the day I started the log. 

@ sandpig yes sir should be keeping the training and ladies coming daily. Something about a chick that lifts is just really nice to look at.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 26, 2014)

@ Elvia and alinshop glad to have y'all along for the ride hopefully it doesn't take to long for me to get there.......


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 27, 2014)

Day started out great got a good amount of food in me throughout the day. Haven't been really watching to much of what I'm eating this week just eating as much as possible. Did a little something different just to switch it up today hit chest and bi today.

Started with incline press just to get the joints loose and everything moving easy.

As usual all exercises were done 4x10. I'll switch it up probably next week.

Neutral grip pull up
Ez bar curl
Straight bar cable curl
Rope cable curl
Single arm cable curl

Raised cable fly
Lowered cable fly
Pec deck single arm
Incline flys

Over all a really good work out and damn painful pump.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 28, 2014)

No training today. Kids wanted to do a movie night and far be it for me to tell them no. I'll hit it hard tomorrow though.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

^^ The one with the orange top and red shorts does it for me. :love1:


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 28, 2014)

Been noticing the past few days that every time I add egg whites to my shakes my stomach is in knots the entire rest of the day :-/. Gonna drop the egg whites and am also gonna try sandpig's buddy jay's new protien powder line as well as the dymatize brand. The ones I have been using just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks
Over on PM the there's a thread about liquid egg whites
Lots of guys saying they get bad gas from them
I'm avoiding them as much as possible to see if that helps me


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll see if I can find it thanks sandpig


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 29, 2014)

Drinking egg whites? - Professional Muscle

And when I say I'm avoiding them, it's just a weekend experiment. So far it hasn't helped.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 29, 2014)

The ex didn't pick up the kids for her weekend so looks like I have two days off this week. Ah the joys of being a single dad.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 29, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> The ex didn't pick up the kids for her weekend so looks like I have two days off this week. Ah the joys of being a single dad.


Hey brother family and kids first. Like bricks told me the weights will always be there tomorrow


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks phoe....I almost forgot tho


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Busy day today got a lot done at the house. Spent most of the afternoon in the pool with the kids. Couldn't get a sitter for more than and hour so could only do cardio today. Ran three miles and then did bleachers. Over all damn good day. Hopefully my week will start out much more organized than the weekend has been.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wanted to start this week off trying a DC style training method but I'm curious as to how wise it would be being that I train by myself. Any of y'all that have experience with this I would love to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 30, 2014)

So when are you going to start your log? All I've looked at it is a pic of the chic with a pink bra and blue jean pants on. I'd pay her BMW payment!

Good luck on your log


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 30, 2014)

That one is a cutie


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 1, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Wanted to start this week off trying a DC style training method but I'm curious as to how wise it would be being that I train by myself. Any of y'all that have experience with this I would love to hear your opinions on it.


I've done DC by myself before
HS machines come in handy on dangerous exercises like bench and such.
Desdlifts racks and rows should be no issue
Squats don't take to absolute failure
DB's can be a bitch to get in place when you get stronger since you gotta get them up for the rest pause parts when you're already fatigued


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks sandpig I'll see how it goes was a little nervous to try the dc because of having to go to failure with such heavy weight but hadn't thought of using machines,(ratard moment I'm sure).


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 1, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 2, 2014)

Gave the dc a shot today and I think I am going to like it. I need to do more research on it cause I don't think I did it quite right but still I enjoyed the change.

Will list exercises later on or tomorrow


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy mother damn.....second day of trying the dc style and the intensity level is insane. I love the speed and heavy weight. Tiday I hit biceps, forearms, calves quads and hams.
Phoe even threw in some dead lifts for you bro. My grip has gotten much better than the last time you and I hit deads.

Exercises were as follows:
Barbell curl
Dumbbell alternating curl
Cable curl

Reverse barbell curl
Reverse single arm cable curl

Seated calf raises
Standing calf raises
Leg press calf raises

Deadlift
Leg curls

Squats
Leg press
Leg extension

Legs were shaking so bad I almost fell just standing!

Daily eye candy:


----------



## Dens228 (Jul 3, 2014)

By DC style do you mean the rest pause?  
It's been awhile since I've done DC but isn't it one exercise with two pauses per workout?

I know I loved using it.  Not sure why I got away from it.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 3, 2014)

From what I gathered it's two work outs of how ever many warm up set to get ready and one main heavy set per exercise. Then you also have your rest pause workouts and I am still learning on those. I'd like to try and find a sample weekly routine just to get a general layout of it.

Sorry I wasn't much help on that dens it's still a very new style to me. Hopefully I can get one of the vets that has done it before to chime in.


----------



## Dens228 (Jul 3, 2014)

I did it for a few years and think I have a template in Word format. I will look tonight.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 3, 2014)

That would be awesome thank you sir


----------



## Dens228 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tx I can't find what I had but I did find this which I copied and pasted.
Basically you pick three exercises per bodypart but only do one exercise per workout.  The next time you do that bodypart you do the next exercise, the next time you do the third.  The next time you start over with the first exercise. 

Here's a link.

A Concise Guide to Doggcrapp Training | Muscle and Brawn


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thats awesome! Thank you sir for the help I'll study it later on this evening when I get to the house.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Took yesterday off, got way way to hot at work and spent the evening cramping and drinking pedialyte and pickle juice. Wasn't a good time at all. On the bright side though I get to hit the gym tonight and will see how well it goes.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 5, 2014)

There's a lot of info on DC at Intense Muscle. Go to the DC section and read the stickies.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks sandpig I appreciate it.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 9, 2014)

Recap of the weekend and Monday was basically zero gym time an ass load of hrs at work and horrible eating on Sunday. Yesterday I had plenty of time to hit the gym laid down to take a little nap around 6 to recharge before I went in and didn't wake up until 11 at night. Apparently I have been pushing harder at work than I had originally thought. Good news is I got back on track today with my eating and water intake and feel much better this afternoon. Going to take a dip in the pool with the kids then it's baths and bed for them and gym for me. Going to see if I can continue on with the DC style this week and see how it treats me. Will update again tonight.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 9, 2014)

Missed update for last night.

Hit chest, shoulders, triceps, and back.

Still need to do more research and reading cause I still think my dumb ass is doing something wrong. If anything I'll talk with a trainer friend of mine and get him to lay it out for me.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Alrighty fellas been almost a week since I updated. we started a new project at work and I have been beyond busy. Workouts have been very good here of late. I have been able to train with a partner going into the weekend then slacked off Friday and sat. Also on a side note went to a friends bday Friday at a dance hall, was only drinking water since I had to work sat. I woke up in a hotel room sat morning with no clue where I was or how I got there. Pretty sure I got slipped something and didn't know but need less to say I didn't eat but once all day sat and could barely keep three meals down Sunday. Weight dropped 5 lbs so I am royally pissed about that. Going to try to eat a good bit more this week and next to get that 5 lbs back plus some.


----------



## Dens228 (Jul 15, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Alrighty fellas been almost a week since I updated. we started a new project at work and I have been beyond busy. Workouts have been very good here of late. I have been able to train with a partner going into the weekend then slacked off Friday and sat. Also on a side note went to a friends bday Friday at a dance hall, was only drinking water since I had to work sat. I woke up in a hotel room sat morning with no clue where I was or how I got there. Pretty sure I got slipped something and didn't know but need less to say I didn't eat but once all day sat and could barely keep three meals down Sunday. Weight dropped 5 lbs so I am royally pissed about that. Going to try to eat a good bit more this week and next to get that 5 lbs back plus some.



Holy shit!  That is nuts...I'd be over the top pissed!  I take it you didn't know everyone at the party?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 15, 2014)

We only had a little corner of the hall to our selves the rest of the hall had the remaining people and bar goers. And to get out in the floor to dance you had to leave your little area. So I only knew a fraction of the people at the hall. I was more pissed that I missed work Saturday and had to call in with the excuse I got drugged. It's not something people readily believe. Good thing is I never miss work and I'm never late so they knew something was wrong.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry it's been a bit since I updated the log work and kids have been kicking my butt. Went back to a 4x12-15 set ratio. Unless I have a partner then I just fall in with him it normally works out pretty well. Have only missed two work outs last week due to being just over all drained from the sun.

Today was chest and tri. Lacked a lot of energy but still put in solid work. Body was still tired overall.

Decline bench [email protected] 245

Incline bench [email protected] 185

Incline half reps (bottom to parallel and top to parallel) 4x10 each

Dumbbell press [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable flys lower [email protected]

Cable flys middle 4x12&40

Over all very good session considering how tired I was. 

Last weeks weight at the beginning of the week was 175. I had lost a lot of water and was very dehydrated. Today's weight was 181 so I'm hopefully both building muscle and replenishing water or just replenishing water. Either way I needed to see the scale move up. 

Hopefully this week will not be as chaotic as last and I will be able to update more frequently.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 22, 2014)

In the sun you really need to be drinking a gallon and a half to 2 gallons a day in that heat


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 22, 2014)

Been drinking at least a gallon and a half of water plus a half gallon of oj and two or three poweraids. Was drinking Gatorade but there was to much sugar and it was making me nauseous. Soon as I made the switch to powerade I felt 10x better.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 22, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Been drinking at least a gallon and a half of water plus a half gallon of oj and two or three poweraids. Was drinking Gatorade but there was to much sugar and it was making me nauseous. Soon as I made the switch to powerade I felt 10x better.



Here's what I do in the Vegas heat.

I make two gallons per day, don't always drink them both tho.

3 qts of water and one qt of Powerade Zero. That way I get my electrolytes without the sugar and I add some flavor to the water.

And I freeze them overnight and let them melt as I drink throughout the day. The second one stays in a cooler till needed. Doubles as an over sized ice pack.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yesterday was an off day hitting it hard tonight.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 28, 2014)

Been a busy week with kids and work wasn't able to even think about the gym til today. With the heat getting past the 100's down here I will be hitting it every other day to try not to over work myself to much.
Tonight was chest and tri. Really felt great in the gym think the days off did a good thing for me as far as deloading. Weight is starting to go back up it had dropped dramatically at the beginning of the week but as the days progressed I have been able to slightly bring it back up. Back in the 180's again so I'm very happy about that.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Aug 26, 2014)

Been a while since I updated here so I'd like to cover what's been going on the past month or so. Over all my diet has been no where near on point, work hours have been ridiculously crazy. Football for my son and cheerleading for my daughter started three weeks ago and I have helping coach the pee-wee team that my son plays on as soon as I get off work. I have been staying extremely active and not putting on much if any fat between the heat, work and coaching the kids. Haven't been able to get to the gym til last night. Worked legs pretty hard, didn't have much left in the tank after work and football but was still happy with the workout given that I haven't been able to get in the gym for a month. Could deff tell that I missed so much time. Good news is that the gf likes going to the gym as well so I have someone to go with me now. Been wanting a woman that likes to lift and I think I found a good one here. With all that said I will hopefully be getting back in the swing of things this week.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow how it's been a long time since I updated this thread.

I had been struggling to find a rhythm in the gym and a split that worked for me. After getting frustrated with what I had been doing and not seeing the results that I was hoping for I decided to get some help. After talking a bit with phoe and some friends of mine down here I got in touch with a trainer to get my shit sorted out and get me on the right track to not only hit 210 but to compete in a men's physique class show. 
 We have gone through my diet and training and im sure that with his help I will be on the right track for me to be able to actually be competitive and possibly place. It's a small NPC show but it will let me know if I have the drive and will to do this.
  So far the training has whipped my ass and humbled me greatly. I had no idea I was as unprepared both mentally and physically as I am and it's just the first week of training. I'm sure I will adjust to the training intensity and make some hopefully massive gains.
 As for diet i thought I was already stuffing myself to max compactly but I have found out that I was also very wrong there as well. The diet is very clean but much more than I am accustom. It's going to take a good solid two weeks for me to adjust and for my stomach to get used to staying in a constant state of being stuffed.
  I know I sound like a puss right now but I'm trying to be as honest here as possible in order to be able to look back on this thread and see how my mentality has changed and how my body has changed over the next 5 months.
  Wish me luck fellas cause this is going to be a long grueling 5 months but it will most deff be worth it when I step on stage and am able to say I gave it %150.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 12, 2015)

Prep is a VERY selfish thing.  People in the lives of the athletes sacrifice nights out, dinners, celebrations in that the athlete - sometimes dad, brother, hubby CANNOT be a part and it's tough on everyone.  Having children who NEED your involvement but don't get it because it's time for a meal, or cardio or sleep so you can 'kick its ass' tomorrow can't get those days back.  They give them to you forever.
Just something to think about before embarking on an endeavor such as this.
G.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Missing out on the kids sports and school activities so I can train isn't something that I can let happen. Don't get me wrong this is something I have a passion for and enjoy doing but at the end of the day it doesn't pay the bills. I know keeping a balance between the two is going to be hard to do but if one or the other has to be sacrificed it's going to be the training. If it means I don't perform as well as I would like I'm fine with that like you said I can't get those moments back with my family.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hit legs last night and the volume being used was by far more than I have ever done. Wasn't even able to finish the entire planned work out due to not being able to keep myself balanced and legs couldn't hardly hold my own body weight up.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's Monday fellas, going to be hitting chest and tris today. Diet has been close to being on direct on point going to have to find something I can sub in for broccoli cause the gas I get from that stuff is worse than a protein fart. On the personal side my sons baseball team was needing a coach and the director knowing my schedule had exhausted all options before calling me to ask if I would coach his team. I had in the back of my mind what you said Grim in the back of my mind about contest prep being so time consuming. I know it's going to be hard to do all three and give 110% to each but I couldn't let his team not have a coach and wind up with some one that has no clue what they are teaching the boys. I would much rather put my goals second and him first than put my wants and needs above his. Hopefully I can find the energy somewhere to get everything done.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 20, 2015)

Little update to keep it going.......been doing high reps with decent weight, the total volume is still hard for me to fully complete. Definitely not used to thirty rep sets. On a good note tho it is really starting to bring out definition in my bi's which is something I have always lacked. The chest work is going good as well really starting to feel some good tightness in it. And legs well leg are just killing me. They are seriously not used to this kind of volume.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 3, 2015)

Have been training hard and my body is changing rather well. The tris's are getting bigger and I'm starting to see definition between delt's and bi's.  Legs feel like they are constantly engorged and I can see the line that separates the knee cap from the quads. Over all feeling good. Have been having a hard time getting in all the necessary calories and macros. Thinking it might be the tren causing this. I always lose appetite when I run it even at low doses. Think I found a way around it tho. Glutamine is somehow supposed to help with the increased acid build up. Also started taking tudca for liver support and that seems to be helping as well


----------



## Barks (Mar 6, 2015)

You've got your priorities straight brother!




txpipeliner88 said:


> Missing out on the kids sports and school activities so I can train isn't something that I can let happen. Don't get me wrong this is something I have a passion for and enjoy doing but at the end of the day it doesn't pay the bills. I know keeping a balance between the two is going to be hard to do but if one or the other has to be sacrificed it's going to be the training. If it means I don't perform as well as I would like I'm fine with that like you said I can't get those moments back with my family.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks brother, it's been tough trying to train around the kids schedules but well worth it


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Mar 10, 2015)

Update for the week.....
  Changed up diet and training a bit I'm up to 194-196 and still climbing. Can really see the fullness in my chest and shoulders as well as my back and traps. Finally getting the wheels to grow but lord the volume it takes to get them there has had me on the verge of puking every time. Also starting to see a more defined separation between my upper bi's and delts. That's been something I have had a hard time achieving. All in all progress is being made everyday.


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

You still here man-I was getting into the log- I need more man- sorry we need more


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 4, 2015)

Sorry about the long intervals between updates I get caught up in the day to day grind and forget to update. So far everything has been going very good. Fell off the wagon most of last week due to family and kid stuff but got back on track last night. Still have about 10-12 weeks left in prep before the show. Need to find a posing coach down in my area but over all I'm pretty happy with the results. I have  been having the gf take pics each week and last night she put together a small three picture collage of my progress from last night to the beginning. I'll post em up and if yall dnt mind give me some honest feedback.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 5, 2015)

It seems no matter what I do to my biceps I cannot get them to grow. I'll be getting a straight bi workout from the trainer sometime this week and am hoping we start to get some serious growth out of them. Also going to be doing site inj on the bis as well. Hopefully this will stretch the fascia so that I can get more growth


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 6, 2015)

As I was saying yesterday I have been having hell getting my arms to grow mainly my biceps and it hit me yesterday afternoon that phoe had posted up a pretty detailed work out for lagging arms. I gave it a shot last night and holy hell I couldn't touch my hand to my nose my arms were so tight. With what I'm running and the total volume of this workout combined the pump was beyond intense. Needless to say when I woke this morning my arms were still fatigued, tired and swolen. I see now why its recommended to only be done every 14-28 days it totally zaps your arms. Went to put on a shirt this morning and the sleeves which are normally snug on my arms felt like they were just squeezing the heck out of them. Thanks for posting up that arm work out phoe the results from just last night are a great indication of how well it works.




Here's what you need to know...



Matt Kroc used this program to take his arms over the 21-inch barrier after switching from powerlifting to bodybuilding.The program is very straightforward: 5 sets of 20 reps for five biceps exercises and five triceps exercises, which equals one thousand reps total.For best results, strictly adhere to the prescribed sets, reps, and rest periods.This will be the most challenging arm workout you've ever done and your biceps and triceps will be begging for mercy by the end of it.



Two Inches of Arm Growth



When I switched from powerlifting to bodybuilding, I had to do something about my arms. I already had a thick chest and back, but my biceps and triceps were lagging far behind. To fix things, I came up with this program that, admittedly, uses insane volume.



But it worked. I succeeded in adding over two inches to my arms, taking them over the 21-inch barrier. This program is perfect for anyone that's always had difficulty prodding their arms into additional growth.



[http://www]



Temporary Insanity



We're going to use extreme volume, so it's not meant to be performed every single week. That would very likely result in overtraining in most individuals. I had the most success performing this program every other week initially and later performing it once every three or four weeks.



The emphasis here is on completing all of the prescribed reps and sets in the allotted timeframes. It's okay to lighten the weights as you get further into the training session and begin to fatigue. In fact, I'm certain you'll need to decrease the weights as you get deeper into the workout, especially the first few times you perform it. Make no mistake, this will be the most challenging arm session you've ever done. Your biceps and triceps will be begging for mercy.



The program is very straightforward, 5 sets of 20 reps for five biceps exercises and five triceps exercises, which of course equals one thousand reps total. You'll rotate back and forth between biceps and triceps movements. This will give the muscle groups a bit of a rest and allow you to complete the entire session.



The exercises and the order in which they're performed have been carefully selected to hit all areas of both the biceps and triceps while also accounting for the increasing fatigue as you progress through the workout. While I strongly recommend sticking with the exercises I've selected, it's okay to rotate some of them out and replace them with your personal favorites as long as the intent of the selected exercise remains the same.



For example, it'd be okay to exchange a variation of a hammer curl or reverse curl for either of those exercises as they both target the same areas of the biceps. However, substituting a preacher curl for a hammer or a reverse curl wouldn't work as you'd be effectively eliminating the involvement of the brachioradialis, which is the reason for including those movements in the first place.



The 1000-Rep Arm Training Workout

Exercise      # of sets  reps      rest



EZ Bar Curl   5          20             2-3 min

Perform a few warm up sets first



Straight Bar Pushdown  5   20   2-3 min. Perform a few warm up sets first. Keep your elbows glued to your sides and don't pause; just pump the arms up and down.



Cable Curl  5  20 2-3 min.

Use an EZ-curl style handle and attach it to the lower cable.



Overhead Cable Extension 5 20 2-3 min. Use a rope handle attached to the high pulley. Grasp the handles and face away from the machine. Bend over at the waist and starting with the handles behind your head, extend your arms straight out in front of you.



Dumbbell Hammer Curl 5 20 2-3 min. Keep your elbows at your sides and curl the dumbbells towards your shoulders. Do both arms at the same time.



Lying Ext's With Chain.  5  20  2-3 min Lie flat on your back and perform a skull-crusher type movement with chains attached to an EZ curl bar, D-handles, or the grenade-type handles if you have them. These can be performed with straight weight if you don't have access to chains.



Seated Barbell Curl 5 20 2-3 min.        Use a straight barbell for these. Sit on a bench and curl the weight from the tops of your thighs towards your shoulders. Touch your thighs at the bottom of the movement, but don't rest the weight on them.



Dumbbell Kickback  5   20  1-2 min.

Grab a pair of dumbbells, bend over at the waist, and extend both dumbbells at the same time. Keep your upper arms parallel to the floor and pause the reps briefly at the top with full extension while flexing the triceps.



EZ-Bar Reverse Curl 5 20 2-3 min

Keep your form strict here and limit the amount of body swing.





Bench Dip5201-2 min.

Bodyweight is all you should need by the time you get here. Use two benches of the same height.









Key Points



Perform this program every 14 to 28 days to rapidly increase arm size while avoiding overuse.Strictly adhere to the prescribed sets, reps, and rest periods to reap the maximum benefit of the program.It's okay to decrease the amount of weight used as fatigue sets in, but keep it at a level that's still challenging.Rotate back and forth between biceps and triceps movements to give each muscle group a short break as you progress through the workout.Follow the selected exercises or use substitutes that target the muscles in the exact same way to ensure you're hitting all areas of the target muscles for complete arm development.Perform your normal arm workout during the weeks you're not killing yourself with this program.


----------



## cybrsage (May 8, 2015)

Holy crap, talk about high reps.  But I have the same problem with biceps not growing so I am seriously thinking of trying it.

Thanks for the log, logs are excellent - they help you now and countless others later as they find it in their favorite search engine.

Keep it up!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (May 8, 2015)

Shoot after dumbbell hammer curls I could barely lift my arms


----------

